# Merida Eone Sixty 900e



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

I thought I had my mind made up on the new Levo then hear news of the new Merida eone sixty 900e coming out, with a list of slick components and some serious geometry figures its looking like a sweet deal
What's everyones thoughts on it?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Ive been looking at that one too, that one will replace my my current Nduro RX. But its not available in the US yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

They wont be out till November here in Australia either


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

A mate here in Aus just received his Merida. Levo sales will probably go down, Merida cheaper by a fair bit and wicked spec.


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

I had a conversation with my local bike shop owner and he seems to think that the di2 groupset, kashima coating on the forks and dropper post are expensive to maintain if something were to happen he also noted that the reverb dropper is the number 1 most problematic unit he has dealt with


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

NIMROD23 said:


> I had a conversation with my local bike shop owner and he seems to think that the di2 groupset, kashima coating on the forks and dropper post are expensive to maintain if something were to happen he also noted that the reverb dropper is the number 1 most problematic unit he has dealt with


He's trying to sell you something else.


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

NIMROD23 said:


> I had a conversation with my local bike shop owner and he seems to think that the di2 groupset, kashima coating on the forks and dropper post are expensive to maintain if something were to happen he also noted that the reverb dropper is the number 1 most problematic unit he has dealt with


di2 groupset I can understand, though my mate here in Perth hasn't had a problem yet, his merida arrived a few weeks ago, also has them on his Levo. As to kashima, its a bloody bonus.
Specs alone are awesome, you could buy the bike and sell the Di2 and still come out ahead. 
Think Im the guy you've been chatting to on youtube btw.


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep tmacca hey?
The way I think is thatvif the di2 derailleur fails I could swap to an slx or xt group set I wouldn't need to stay with di2, the kashima is a bonus for sure but worst case scenario if I scratch a stanchion I could fit a similar cheaper fork without the coating as the one fitted is worth almost $1500 AUD.
I enquired through my local merida dealer and theres 5 in my size coming to Australia in the 19th of November and 2 are already sold


----------



## melmark (Feb 29, 2012)

Any update on the Merida for US? It seems to be winning all the comparison tests in Europe


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

If you go to their website, it looks like they are sold in just about every country except the US and Canada. There are sold in Mexico, maybe that would be an option.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I thought (but could easily be incorrect) that Merida owned a controlling interest in Specialized. Maybe they don't want to be in competition with themselves.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

What are the Meriida geometry numbers that you guys are excited about in comparison to Levos or in my case a Haibike Allmtn Xduro 7.0 ?
How do those Geo numbers effect the ride/performance of the bike?
Thanks
highroad


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice looking bike, but at nearly 50#, it's heavy. Might be a nicer spec than the Levo, better riding perhaps (shorter chainstay, slacker HTA), but it can't compare with the Pivot.

Gotta get that weight down to within 5# of a comparable non-ebike.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nice looking bike, but at nearly 50#, it's heavy. Might be a nicer spec than the Levo, better riding perhaps (shorter chainstay, slacker HTA), but it can't compare with the Pivot.
> 
> Gotta get that weight down to within 5# of a comparable non-ebike.


You will never see an e bike within 5lbs of a comparable non e bike.

The Merida seems to be getting top marks as mentioned above: Merida eOne-Sixty 900E first ride review - BikeRadar

At about half the price with the same motor system to boot.

Guess you'll have to pedal your Pivot propaganda elsewhere.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That bike rocks! I’ve been riding XT Di2 on mtbs and road bikes and have had zero issues with it. I will never go back.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

"Guess you'll have to pedal your Pivot propaganda elsewhere"
Bigwheel, whats up with the feelings?

Seems like the battery should be integrated into the downtube like the Shuttle, Levo......
The exposed battery looks old school like it does on my 2017 Haibike


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

“If” an ebike was my only bike, I’d buy the Pivot. For the cost, the Merida is on point. Anyone know when we can buy one?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

@Bigwheel: As an older member of MTBR, you probably realize that that your comments violate MTBR standards. Please be respectful in your diagreements. No one is pedaling anything other than a bike. If you wish to take issue with my posts, either take it off line or take it to the moderators.

A 50# ebike is and will always be, "to heavy for the average rider", esp riders who may have less physical stamina/stature. My wife ride a Levo FSR, she loves the bikes, but the weight of the bike is an issue for her.

The Merida is a nice looking bike, the geo is definitely an improvement over the Levo, but in all other ways it is only marginally better than the bikes that are already available.

To say that ebikes will "never" get within 5# of a non ebike is akin to a person in the 80's saying we'll never have a phone that fits in our pocket.

Better bikes are coming, if your a savvy buyer then you will wait a couple years until bikes like the Pivot are the standard.

If you must have a bike now, look at the growing used market, get a Levo FSR or similar.



highroad 2 said:


> "Guess you'll have to pedal your Pivot propaganda elsewhere"
> Bigwheel, whats up with the feelings?
> 
> Seems like the battery should be integrated into the downtube like the Shuttle, Levo......
> The exposed battery looks old school like it does on my 2017 Haibike


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> @Bigwheel: As an older member of MTBR, you probably realize that that your comments violate MTBR standards. Please be respectful in your diagreements. No one is pedaling anything other than a bike. If you wish to take issue with my posts, either take it off line or take it to the moderators.











All I did was compare my "ghetto" bike build weight wise, as in the same, with the pivot in that thread to warrant that response. I had at that time a posting about my build on the forum that had been on there for a week.

But you can derail a thread about a different bike comparing it unfavorably with the Pivot? And telling everyone they should just get a Levo? Which I suppose is what you have. I rode a top of the line Levo last weekend and thanks but I'll keep my setup and the extra $6k.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Why judge what someone rides? Kinda lame.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> "If" an ebike was my only bike, I'd buy the Pivot. For the cost, the Merida is on point. Anyone know when we can buy one?


Unfortunately Merida bikes will not enter the US and Canadian market, do to their agreement with Specialized. I guess I'll just have to buy it used somewhere in Asia or Europe, next time Im there. I really like E One Sixty's design. It doesn't hide the battery yet it still looks really DOPE!

From what Ive heard from people who actually owns one. They LOVE this rig!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

What’s the relationship with Speshy?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Merida bikes is a Taiwan based company and they manufacture Specialized bikes. They have an agreement to not compete with Specialized in the US and Canadian markets. They sell their bikes everywhere else. 

Its unconfirmed, but I think Merida actually owns Specialized.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Merida bikes is a Taiwan based company and they manufacture Specialized bikes. They have an agreement to not compete with Specialized in the US and Canadian markets. They sell their bikes everywhere else.
> 
> Its unconfirmed, but I think Merida actually owns Specialized.


10-4. Interesting...


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Theses showed up on Friday
My 800e and mates 900e

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

No Mr Bigwheel, you completely trolled and tried to derail a thread on a Pivot bike, going on and on about your homebrewed ebike, and didn't say a word related to the thread. Your thread was all about you. Of course you since deleted your post, nice.

There is a big difference between comparing bikes in the same genre, esp when someone is interested in how a bike compares to other bikes. New bikes are always going to be compared to old bikes, it's the way of life.

My purpose is not to bash anyone's bike, I could care less what other people ride. That said, I don't think there is anything ground breaking with this bike and I'm gonna state that by comparing it to other bikes such as the Levo and the Pivot.

The Levo is a well known ebike, readilly available for demo, so folks who are shopping for an ebike are going to see it and have the opportunity to try it.

If mfgs want to bring a better bike to the market, that is great, but repackaging a bike and call it better is simply a way of selling more of the same.

The only improvement the Merida bike makes over a Levo is geometry, not a small thing in my book, but still not enough to sell me this bike.

If you follow any of my posts outside the emtb forum, you know that I have discerning taste, I'm a very competent mechanic, and I know mountain bikes.

Ebikes are no different than non ebikes, they should be designed for riding with or without power. A 50# bike would never sell outside the ebike community, which suggests that ebikers are either clueless or have poor choices; I'm going with poor choices.

Buy the Merida, it's a decent bike, likely better than a Levo, but keep in mind that your $6000 today will get you a lot more a year from now; it might even get you a Pivot Shuttle with an aluminum frame.

Make your money speak for you, it's the only way to get the kind of ebike you want.



Bigwheel said:


> View attachment 1178669
> 
> 
> All I did was compare my "ghetto" bike build weight wise, as in the same, with the pivot in that thread to warrant that response. I had at that time a posting about my build on the forum that had been on there for a week.
> ...


----------

